# Vince McMahon to appear on RAW



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

> WWE.com has learned that Mr. McMahon will be at Monday’s Raw in Sacramento, Calif., to deliver a State of WWE Address.
> 
> What will The Chairman have to say? Will he address the performance of Raw General Manager AJ Lee? Could her job be in jeopardy?
> 
> ...


:mark:


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

the bad ratings u knew this was coming! Should boost the ratings and maybe start something interesting


----------



## EdgeHead103 (May 5, 2008)

poor ratings = here comes Vince to television.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Lowest ratings in 15 years? Mr. McMahon coming to save the day! :vince3


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

im enjoying vinces appearances every couple of months, they tend to be more fun then when the rock comes back, i have nothing against the rock whatsoever just my honest opinion, before i get slaughtered by the millions


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

I haven't watched RAW live in about 3 weeks. This intrigues me I'll probably tune in now.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

it would be so awesome if he fired AJ right there, in front of everyone in a non-kayfabe way.... nah that's never gonna happen things that awesome never happen


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Look at the company's pushed main star of Raw as spouted in said article: AJ Lee. No wonder they get their lowest ratings in 15 years. Them 18-30 year olds realizing Raw has become a tween Nickolodeon show starring the appropriate mediocre female performer for said role. Maybe they can bring in the cast of iCarly or some other bullshit to play Team Steph's ultimate vision of WWE. Idiots.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

IT'S TIME TO SHAKE THINGS UP A BIT. *Vince voice :vince2


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Vince knows why he's doing this. RATINGS!

Looking forward to seeing the character Mr. McMahon, just don't care much for Vince McMahon.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

It was only a matter of time. Maybe Punk is going to kick his ass haha. Would be nice if he did something that made the show not terrible.


----------



## Mr. Carney (Sep 21, 2012)

AJ's not getting fired, no way in hell Vince fires her with the famous "your fired", the sight of AJ crying would kill a million souls.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Headliner said:


> IT'S TIME TO SHAKE THINGS UP A BIT. *Vince voice :vince2


RUTHLESS. AGGRESSION


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Hopefully the start of a big angle.


----------



## avais100 (Oct 9, 2011)

hopefully something like this, we can all dream cant we :L


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

He's going to tell mother-fuckers to stop half-assing it & coasting! I'm telling you, I wasn't wrong!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Not chokcing at all, with Cena out, Punk needs someone to "feud" with, on the mic my guess is Cena's injury may be worse than thought and Punk/Heyman v Vince/Ryback feud may be starting up.


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

Hopefully he announces that he's divorcing Linda.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Wait, wait sorry guys, forgot to add the obligatory "Dean Ambrose is going to debut by stabbing Vince, thus making him the most controversial star ever, and at the same time a main-eventer".


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

And people say they don't panic with the ratings.

He only ever comes back now due to fallen ratings. 

It worked the last time.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> He's going to tell mother-fuckers to stop half-assing it & coasting! I'm telling you, I wasn't wrong!!


I hope he's standing in front of a mirror when he does.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> And people say they don't panic with the ratings.
> 
> He only ever comes back now due to fallen ratings.
> 
> It worked the last time.


Then they plummet again. If he comes out, he has to do something that will draw viewers in. He needs to make an impact. We don't have anything interesting happening anymore, last thing that happened like that was Punk's promo and all we got out of it was Punk holding the belt for almost a year and nothing else.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Was gunna joke the other day after the ratings that Vinny Mac was going to make an appearance. 

Hopefully something interesting happens.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

this is not the answer, even if it does spark 1 rating, long term it does nothing

vince needs to instead focus on building new talent, another short term shortcut fix while not dealing with the real problem


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

TheGreatOne. said:


> Hopefully something interesting happens.


Yeah I say that every week lol.


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

I hope something big happends, but usually nothing ever does.
This is the worst ive felt about WWE and RAW in my life. I started watching in 97 and if I was first getting into wrestling now I would never watch this crap.

The PPV build ups are all the same only one build up and the other matches I dont even care about. No storylines, and the wrestlers have no personality at all.

WWE sucks right now I cant even help myself changing the channel on RAW.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

He starts the show?
Or they put him on the 9pm 
or they put him on the 10pm
or He does the overrun?

All dat for the 3.0 rating LULZ


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

He'll probably walk in the ring, start to talk about Punk/Cena then Santino will come down with a TV, X-Box and an inflatable armchair and then they'll play WWE '13 for about 10 minutes then the crowd will remain apathetic but Vince won't care saying 'WHAT A MANOEUVRE! THIS IS GREAT WRUSSLING!' then Vince will get off the couch and find that he's been sitting on Hornswoggle then they all have a laugh and a joke and Vince beams at the camera waiting for those dollar signs to rush in anDOH FUCK THIS SHIT


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

This is like the 2nd time this year he has had to randomly comeback due to low ratings. :lol


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Hopefully he's going to announce a major change in the company. If not I he can go fuck himself.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So what will he do? Predictions?

- Fire AJ as GM?
- Welcome back Jerry Lawler to commentary?
- Have an argument with Punk?
- Do his strut?
- Absolutely nothing?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Vince always saves ratings.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

He wont do anything special. He'll probably just get interrupted by CM Punk.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> So what will he do? Predictions?
> 
> - Fire AJ as GM?
> - Welcome back Jerry Lawler to commentary?
> ...


Obligatory strut.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Am I the only one who still doesn't fully understand what his kayfabe position is with the WWE?

He removed by HHH who was removed by Johnny Ace who was fired to be replaced by AJ.

With that said, why would Vince have a message from the Board of Directors? Wouldn't AJ now get those messages just as Johnny Ace did while he was in charge, just as HHH did while he was in charge?


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

Marty Vibe said:


> So what will he do? Predictions?
> 
> - Fire AJ as GM?
> - Welcome back Jerry Lawler to commentary?
> ...



these are most likely. I hope he actually does something worth while but I doubt it. I'm gonna watch but still.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

He'll announce that he's going to challenge the streak at Mania :vince


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> Am I the only one who still doesn't fully understand what his kayfabe position is with the WWE?
> 
> He removed by HHH who was removed by Johnny Ace who was fired to be replaced by AJ.
> 
> With that said, why would Vince have a message from the Board of Directors? Wouldn't AJ now get those messages just as Johnny Ace did while he was in charge, just as HHH did while he was in charge?


Shh. You're supposed to forget that whole thing ever happened. All that you need to know is that Vince McMahon is still in charge of everything.























vincevincevincevince:vince


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Taker2theMoon said:


> Obligatory strut.












BAH GAWD BUSINESS HAS PICKED UP!


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

SummerLove said:


> Shh. You're supposed to forget that whole thing ever happened. All that you need to know is that Vince McMahon is still in charge of everything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yess masterr...Raw will be amazing. Raw will be great.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Always good seeing Vince on Raw.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't really care why he's going to be on, all I know is I'll definately be watching.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Seems like the panic button has been hit. I have a feeling that there's going to be some pretty big things said, and the direction of the programming could be changing.

Just when I was wondering whether or not I should tune in this Monday, this comes out. I'll tune in. Hopefully it's worth it.


----------



## #PushKofiKingston (Jun 30, 2012)

RiZE said:


> I hope he's standing in front of a mirror when he does.


:lmao


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

Things need to change. Bringing in Vince will probably pop a 3.0 and then it will just go back to normal. Something BIG needs to happen that draws interest for upcoming weeks.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Why not call up Stone Cold?


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

WTFWWE said:


> Things need to change. Bringing in Vince will probably pop a 3.0 and then it will just go back to normal. Something BIG needs to happen that draws interest for upcoming weeks.


I felt when Vince "died" in the limo explosion that it was back to the old days where I couldnt miss an ep of raw or smackdown. Now if something like that happeneds anything big like that , I would go back to doing that.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a feeling this is so we can have a Vince/Punk confrontation. Got to try everything to get that guy booed.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Here's hoping Vince has a major announcement of some sort that will change RAW for the better. Not that I haven't been totally not enjoying RAW, it's just that RAW could use something extra to improve it. He won't "fire" AJ, but maybe he'll start something up with Punk and Heyman. Hopefully this isn't some type of a sort term fix, RAW needs something that will improve ratings long term. 

Hey, I'll be watching this Monday, I can't wait.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

The idea of Vince coming in, totally out of character and going full blown "Everything is falling to shit, this is shit, that's shit, the ratings are shit, time to fuck shit up around here, hay, you, you're fucking fired! And fuck you J.R!!!!" appeals to me somewhat.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Stall_19 said:


> I have a feeling this is so we can have a Vince/Punk confrontation. Got to try everything to get that guy booed.


WHAT A MANEUVER! :vince unk2


----------



## Turbo120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Sadly I can't see anything of interest happening with this, My bet is creative won't even have anything written in stone until the show is about to air, As someone mentioned earlier Punk will most likly come out and do the whole I deserve respect bit with McMahon and that will be about it.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Yayy... whatever. Its not like it is going to change anything. But yea, it should be good to see him. Maybe he is just returning to tell Punk how he needs to beat Cena at HIAC to become the no.1 guy in the WWE... (as if Punk has never beat Cena before).


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

what can he do?

the only true main event guys are cena/punk and both are worn out, this reminds me of wcw circa 1998, pressing the panic button with short term fixes

still waiting how does this fix wwe long term, anybody?


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

I think its time to bring in Vince Russo to spice things up


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

He'll have yet another opportunity to bury Uncle D-Bry to his face on live television. Probably asking for more groceries so that he can share to help his company Goatface to grow a foot taller so that he can become a real WWE Superstar™.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Meh. Quick fix patch incoming. I seem to remember WCW hiring once-off celebs (Vince is practically a celeb) cameo's, coincidentally, on three hour shows to try and 'turn the tide'. Dennis Rodman, David Arquette, Jean Claude Van Damme. Good for a quarter-hour hit, but just pointless against shit booking. What can McMahon possibly say? His wife is still pursuing sensitive interests, the company is still owned by over a third by the public. So you can forget a revamp away from Disney-itus.


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

Honestly RAW for 2 hours was hard enough to watch, and there was barely any stars having 3 hours will come back to bite them.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

What if vince came out and basically said "I know a lot of you are complaining recently about our shows, but we are PG and we will be until this company dies" Thus, making him the ultimate heel.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

MY RATINGS ARE DYING, DAMMIT! :vince3


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

^ :lmao If he were to actually say that, I would crack up.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Lex Luger to make his return as the Narcissist and challenge David Otunga to a mirror off.

:vince2 in the ring corner :mark:'ing

RATINGS BOOSTER


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Vince and Cena returning for Raw next week wow WWE really is pulling out the big guns the ratings must be that bad


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

He better at least say 1 of theses 4 things.

1. The ratings suck.
2. Programming is going to get edgier.
3. Raw is going back to 2 hours.
4. AJ is fired as GM.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Vince might be totally insane in this day and age and have little sense of what's good for business, but he's a draw and he's the best thing they've got, plus the fact it sounds like he's talking about something important, it should bring the number up quite a bit. That and Cena.


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

I say Vince needs to bring back Hornswoggle, Kiss my ass, and Rosie vs Trump this week


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

How about trying to book better shows that will be more compelling to viewers? What's that? You'd rather just pull a cheap ratings stunt to try and get a one-time boost of about .2 or .3? Oh, Ok then.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

Not surprise at all.Everytime the ratings sink WWE always bring in a "McMahon" to save the day ...uh i mean ratings


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

lol they just bring Vince back when ratings have fallen.

Always works too.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

_Smell that? Desperation. I love the smell of desperation on a Monday night._


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

What is Vinnie Mac gonna do on Raw???


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> What is Vinnie Mac gonna do on Raw???


Call Kelly Kelly a whore for leaving.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Probably the legend for Punk to exchange words with for this week. And for the ratings ofcourse


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm hoping this is at the same time as the Kaitlyn story and that the diva's oneis being used to test audience reactions.

Over the next few weeks or so Vince slowly appears more often as a huge face to get the crowd behind him. and then once the Kaitlyn story has finished(eve did it in a wig), Vince dies in a limo explosion (again)

Cue the original whodunnit from 2007.


----------



## Skinners_barber (Nov 26, 2011)

ratedR3:16 said:


> im enjoying vinces appearances every couple of months, they tend to be more fun then when the rock comes back, i have nothing against the rock whatsoever just my honest opinion, before i get slaughtered by the millions


AND MILLIONS of Rock fans!!! (Sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

Time to get hyped up for something to happen when inevitably nothing will.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Nice and I will be there live.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I always enjoy seeing Vince on tv. At least he's still an entertaining television personality, regardless of all the bullshit he slings backstage.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm very excited about this, I think Vince's appearances are always great. If the ratings are as bad as I have seen from people's comments, then this is pretty much putting a gauze on the bleeding wound of RAW, what is it bleeding? Money...so of course Vince is the one to stop the bleeding.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Vince to fire AJ and have a confrontation with CM Punk in a reverse role from last year would be pretty sweet


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> I'm very excited about this


Oh yes, me too!  
Let's see what happens! :vince2


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

I wonder how many voicemails he's left on Rock and Stone Cold's phones.

That rating is *low* though. Damn.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Meh... Nothing will come out of this.. I'll shave my pubes that night and feel comfortable knowing that was probably more exciting than RAW


----------



## EightSeven (Feb 18, 2010)

Internet nerds dont want to hear this, but its time to take the strap off of CM Punk. The guy is boring and predictable. Enough is enough. I'd rather see Cena as champ over this terrible wanna be heel character Punk is trying to do. He had his moment. It's not going to happen again. Move on already.

I wish I was smart enough or cared enough to type out my true feelings on CM Punk because I really do like him. But hes just not top/main event material. He's a great upper mid-card guy. Kinda like Mr Perfect back in the day. WWE needs guys like that. Not everyone can be a Cena/Hogan/HBK/TRiple H/etc.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

I always get excited with this news of a Vinnie Mac showing but always get worried that he is just coming on screen to say "I missed this...." or something about "Now to business the..." *interrupted* and then someone comes down and KOs him. Total anti-climax because he then doesn't show for months after and any good story that could have came from someone KOing the rarely seen and more authoritive than before, boss is lost in that time because booking doesn't know what they are doing. Seen it happen before and you know it will happen again, I just hope this isn't one of them occasions.


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

Triple H and Vince dont want to be on RAW anymore they dont want to be on screen characters

but I miss Vince with "in the intrest of fairness"


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

It's going to be like the Higher Power but with the Divas angle:

:vince IT'S ME KAITLYN!
:cole1 Aw, son of a beesting.
:vince IT WAS ME...ALL ALONG KAITLYN!


----------



## Matt O' Smylie (Sep 25, 2011)

Vince, in tears, falls to his knees as Punk walks towards the back.

"Punk...I'm pregnant!" 

End Show.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Monday Night Raw starts*

'No Chance In Hell' starts playing. Vince swaggers down to the ring.

Vince picks up a mic.

Vince says 'In the interest of fairness, ALL of the Attitude Era elements have been removed from the new WWE 13 game because they're too dated and edgy and have no place being in a product that represents today's family friendly programming. Some of these elements has been misused in political environments without any context or explanation as to when they originated. Therefore, this damages the corporate reputation of our company. WWE is well within its rights to make you play a crappy watered down wrestling game if it wants to, just like it is well within it's rights to make you watch a crappy watered down wrestling TV show. Oh, and don't forget to Smackdown Your Vote for Linda!"

Vince leaves.

DEM RATINGS! :troll


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Hopefully the announcement is that Vince McMahon has decided to take his balls out of his wife's purse.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Nuff love for Vince, more, more, more.*


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

I rather see HHH this old fool


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

2.5 overall rating.

The release of Kelly "Ratings" Kelly is having a bigger impact than they thought.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

I suddenly got very excited about the upcoming RAW


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Vince McMahon vs Cm Punk for the title.

Vince wins :vince2


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

A$AP said:


> 2.5 overall rating.
> 
> The release of Kelly "Ratings" Kelly is having a bigger impact than they thought.


Only one man can now save the ratings


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

don't get your hopes up.. you know whenever you do, the WWE does not deliver. always disappoints.


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

Vincent is desperate. Unless he says he is stepping down. Than who gives a shit.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

If Vince is capable, he should be an on screen character more. He's always interesting when in story lines. He's a major part of the reason MITB 2011 was a success.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

Who gives a crap about Vince anymore, the old guy has gone senile. I bet he won't have anything shocking to say at all.


----------



## lewisvee (Aug 16, 2011)

Hope he comes out pissed off to hell, calls out AJ and tells her that she's fiiirreeeddd  she's boring as gm, hope he then actually has a good word with the writers backstage telling them to get their act together, one can dream that he would come out to tell us raw will be tv 14 with more freedom for wrestlers to express their own characters. Doubt it


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Ryback will save Vince from CM Punk. You all know its coming


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

I hope he comes out, grabs a mic, then suddenly drops to the canvas shouting "Paul, I still can't feel my legs."


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

LOL WWE got you guys hook, line and sinker. They did this back in June when ratings sucked balls so they did some shit angle where Vince got air punched and it killed him for 6 days.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

can't believe so many of you falling for this again

vince is not going to do anything shocking or a game changing thing, this is just a desperate attempt to spark a little rating and long term it will help nothing

plus vince is much older now and is out of touch

unless he comes out angry as hell and brings some game changers like he did in 97 with him presenting "attituder" it will suck


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Maybe Vince will also cut a promo "Your 320+ WWE title reign means nothing Punk until you beat John Cena at HIAC" fpalm


----------



## Stances (May 9, 2005)

You know when the ratings are down and Vince McMahon shows up on the following Monday... Shit just got real.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Didn't he name AJ Lee as the GM the last time he showed up? Ugh.... no thanks. *


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

What should he do? Make Raw 2 hours again and shake some shit up, make WWE interesting and edgy again! Cut a promo like he did all those years ago with the "cure for the common show"! 

What will he do? Come out, get interrupted by Punk, Punk beats him down. Nothing really comes out of it.


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Didn't he name AJ Lee as the GM the last time he showed up? Ugh.... no thanks. *


I believe last time he was on TV was on Smackdown naming Booker T as new GM


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Smackdown doesn't matter.  

Face Vince is boring anyway.*


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Hopefull he comes out and apologizes for spitting in the faces of the fans, and giving a shit product week in and week out. 

In reality, nothing's going to happen. Just some boring, trashy, bullshit garbage.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

Surprise, surprise. Hope the ratings still suck.


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

so the ratings will jump from 2.5 to 2.7? Good job Vincent.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Even if the ratings jump to 6.0 (LOL I know it will not happen, just an example) what will happen the next week when he is not there? Still the same bad ratings


----------



## FIREW0LF (Sep 7, 2012)

If Vince doesn't have a breakdown, take a shit in the middle of the ring and throw it at the crowd then i ain't interested.

Nothing will come of it. Just a cheap way to get people to tune in.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

He's probably going to be the legend that CM Punk runs into this week


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It's going to be some boring bullshit segment... and then... "Look in my eyes, what do you see?"

They only put "State of the WWE address" to make the internet fans tune in, they know we'll be expecting some big fucking announcement.

That's all it is, people.

Expect a Cena ass kissing extravaganza from Vince when Punk comes out. 

"Your reign means nothing until you beat Cena, even though you've already beaten him about 200 times in matches I booked..."


----------



## icecreamsandstuff (Nov 22, 2011)

Kayfabe wise, wasn't Vince 'relieved of his duties'?


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

Vince isn't gonna permanently spark up the ratings. People just aren't interested right now. I'm sure it has nothing to do with the endless Cena/Punk encounters that should of ended forever ago.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

icecreamsandstuff said:


> Kayfabe wise, wasn't Vince 'relieved of his duties'?


Yes, but he still maintained status as chairman of the board. He just lost operational power.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Hopefully he takes the blame for his shitty product, fires his entire writing staff and retires from the business...and takes Cena with him.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Jets/Texans MNF game doesn't look that appealing so I might watch Raw.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> Hopefully he takes the blame for his shitty product, fires his entire writing staff and retires from the business...and takes Cena with him.


Keep dreaming. I'm betting that Vince comes out and tries to start another half baked storyline.


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

Maybe hes gonna unveil that piece of shit new wwe championship belt


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

PoisonMouse said:


> Only one man can now save the ratings


Barry White?


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

It's probably going to Punk asking for Vince to call him the BITW... and hopefully they pull a swerve and have Vince tell him he is. However in reality, Punk will probably end up threatening Vince, "feed me 'roids" will come out to make the save, or if not Cena will come out make the save, and spew his usual bullshit.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

It'll be OK, Im pretty sure it goes like this. 

1. Vince comes out with his BFF walk, soaks up the adulation
2. Says he's about to make an announcement when...
3. Punker makes his grand entrance along with Heyman (who seems to just carry his title, nice) 
4. Says if Vince says he's the best then surely everyone will buy it. 
5. Vince says no
6 Punk gets mad about to beat up the old man when
7 Ryback/Cena make the grand save.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

To shake things up, Vince will announce he's rehired Vince Russo. 

In his first act he's booked a flaming table, tag titles on a pole match between Team Hell No and Team Rhodes Scholar. And the main event will be a lumberjack cage match between CM Punk and Ryback. 

Meanwhile, the main event ends with all the lumberjacks trying to climb the cage before knocking each other off, the rest of the locker room who were not lumberjacks to begin with all come down with kindo sticks and baseball bats in hand and brawl with the lumberjacks, finally 1 armed Cena comes waddling down the ramp and throws a taser to Ryback, but Punk intercepts it and tases Ryback ending his winning streak.

I'M BACK BABY :russo

RATINGS BOOSTER


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

moonmop said:


> To shake things up, Vince will announce he's rehired Vince Russo.
> 
> In his first act he's booked a flaming table, tag titles on a pole match between Team Hell No and Team Rhodes Scholar. And the main event will be a lumberjack cage match between CM Punk and Ryback.
> 
> ...


Uh this would be pretty amazing. Only thing missing is the show closes with Punk in the back and runs into KEN THE BOX!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

moonmop said:


> To shake things up, Vince will announce he's rehired Vince Russo.
> 
> In his first act he's booked a flaming table, tag titles on a pole match between Team Hell No and Team Rhodes Scholar. And the main event will be a lumberjack cage match between CM Punk and Ryback.
> 
> ...


OH SHIT...IT'S VINCE RUSSO!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

- Vince introduces new belt
- Punk interrupts, runs down Vince, grabs new belt
- Cena returns, Punk gets a trash can and tells Cena to throw away the old spinner belt
- Cena nails Punk with the spinner belt instead
- Vince announces Punk/Cena for HIAC

Something like that is probably all that's going to happen.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

moonmop said:


> To shake things up, Vince will announce he's rehired Vince Russo.
> 
> In his first act he's booked a flaming table, tag titles on a pole match between Team Hell No and Team Rhodes Scholar. And the main event will be a lumberjack cage match between CM Punk and Ryback.
> 
> ...


This would be amazing! Just imagining it leaves me bedazzled. :belfield


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Vince rarely does anything interesting anymore. So don't care.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

moonmop said:


> To shake things up, Vince will announce he's rehired Vince Russo.
> 
> In his first act he's booked a flaming table, tag titles on a pole match between Team Hell No and Team Rhodes Scholar. And the main event will be a lumberjack cage match between CM Punk and Ryback.
> 
> ...


that actually sounds awesome, much better than the piece of shit we have in raw every week


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

It's obvious he's out there to help increase the ratings for the show. No surprise there. His "announcement" better not disappoint me.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

TheVoiceless said:


> I haven't watched RAW live in about 3 weeks. This intrigues me I'll probably tune in now.




Well keep in mind he has to come back because he's been booking garbage week after week and didnt take a chance in creating stars. Theres nothing entertaining watching the guy who is behind that.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

moonmop said:


> To shake things up, Vince will announce he's rehired Vince Russo.
> 
> In his first act he's booked a flaming table, tag titles on a pole match between Team Hell No and Team Rhodes Scholar. And the main event will be a lumberjack cage match between CM Punk and Ryback.
> 
> ...


That would be kick ass!


----------



## Slaytallica (Sep 28, 2012)

*Vince is coming with his portable oxygen tank in tow.*


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Slaytallica said:


> *Vince is coming with his portable oxygen tank in tow.*


I think you need to educate yourself on the badassness of Mr.Mahon:


----------



## hhhhbkdx (Sep 17, 2007)

he will likely announce cena vs punk the draft probably next month and talk about kane


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Wonderful. The guy that's responsible for the start/stop mess of a show is coming on TV. Yippee.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

I hope for a promo with Paul Heyman. Heyman always rips him a new one while being immensely entertaining in the process.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ly_Word_on_WWE_s_Upcoming_Mick_Foley_DVD.html



> - As noted before, Vince McMahon will be appearing on Monday's RAW to deliver a State of WWE Address. Vince's appearance is a direct response to last week's very low RAW rating. The plan is for Vince to kick off RAW at 8pm EST but that may change.
> 
> source: F4Wonline.com


they plan for him to kick off Raw (for now anyways)


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Shitty announcement is gonna happen. Absolutely nothing interesting will happen. It will still be a shitty Raw. I am saying this so I don't get my hopes raised by my own retarded train of thought, but also for anyone who reads this to remember that the WWE isn't what it used to be and nothing good will happen until they make changes to the people who are writing the show.


----------



## PAULHEYMANGUY (Sep 15, 2012)

Im 95% sure CM Punk is going to come out and demand respect from Vince.
Every week we have had important figures come in and talk to Punk - Jim Ross, Brett Hart, Mick Foley, John Cena and I don't expect this trend to stop now.
I also think we might get a pipers pit soon.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

moonmop said:


> To shake things up, Vince will announce he's rehired Vince Russo.
> 
> In his first act he's booked a flaming table, tag titles on a pole match between Team Hell No and Team Rhodes Scholar. And the main event will be a lumberjack cage match between CM Punk and Ryback.
> 
> ...


:kane
Your post is more exciting than the whole WWE in the last months


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Mr. Carney said:


> AJ's not getting fired, no way in hell Vince fires her with the famous "*your* fired", the sight of AJ crying would kill a million souls.


----------



## Raaven (Feb 14, 2006)

be nice if he replaced AJ with SCSA. Thatll never happen. But itd sure get my ass back in front of a tv every monday and not just every now and then.


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

For those saying "It's probably going to be stupid", do not watch it. Screw the "I'm just watching it for hope" stuff for just ONE WEEK. 

By not watching Raw this week, you can help make a difference that may not come up again for another month. This is the most important Raw to not watch this year. 

I think people fail to realize that WWE is in panic mode from last week so their solution is "Bring back John Cena" and to have McMahon (an authority figure) do something. The on air weekly authority figure is played out and it's been around since 1996. These are not solutions, but if they recover in the ratings, the company continue think it is. 

I don't watch Raw anymore so I don't have this problem. But if you are bitching and complaining about how terrible the product is (and it is!), do not watch this Monday. If you do, then in my opinion, you have no right to complain about the product since you failed to do something when given the chance. Watch The Voice, play a video game, watch Netflix (hell watch wrestling on netflix), read a book, watch baseball, bite your nails. Any of those will do. 

If the rating stays the same or better yet, goes lower, it shows WWE their old "fix its" no longer work. If it goes back to normal, then the message is sent that the audience thinks everything they are doing is right. 

Make a difference.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> For those saying "It's probably going to be stupid", do not watch it. Screw the "I'm just watching it for hope" stuff for just ONE WEEK.


Haha I know.  It's a neverending circle.

ALL my friends are like 

_"Oh, Raw was so stupid this week, I'm not gonna watch it next time. I think I'm gonna boycott it."_


Next week: 
_"So Raw was ok, what do you think?"_
_"Oh, Raw was so stupid this week, I'm not gonna watch it next time. I think I'm gonna boycott it."_

The week after:

_"This week you can't say anything, it was good!"_
_"Oh no, Raw was so stupid this week, I'm not gonna watch it next time. I think I'm gonna boycott it."_


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

just stream it, therefore you add to the low ratings to show what a sit fest its been AND get to watch it...I stream it cause I don't have sky...so I don't have the choice to watch it legally.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Vince is crazy so hes gonna pull off something crazy on Raw


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

Wish it would have something to do with Lesnar. This really sucks. Not that the whole Lesnar return has been mind blowing anyway, but it would add a little more spice to the show. Really makes me wonder whats next with him since HHH cut his hair. I seriously see that haircut as a " im done wrestling " type move for a good while now... So in other words I seriously doubt we see a Lesnar/HHH II unless its Mania.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

PUNK, HEYMAN, VINCE SEGMENT PLZ.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

If Vinnie Mac fired AJ I'd never complain about how he runs WWE again.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd be much more excited if it was announced Vince would give a state of the wwe address on Nov 12th Raw. Because he's not going to do any remotely interesting shit less than a month out from Linda's election night on Nov 6th.


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

We need _SOMEONE_ to debut. A big, shocking debut. I don't care who it is. But that's the key to ratings, new talent shaking up the entire product. The roster is stale as Hell.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Commodus said:


> We need _SOMEONE_ to debut. A big, shocking debut. I don't care who it is. But that's the key to ratings, new talent shaking up the entire product. The roster is stale as Hell.



















That would be "shocking". lol.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

No one would know who Bobby Roode is. It would have to be someone that the fans are familiar with, like Sting, Goldberg or a returning Jeff Hardy, someone like that. A Dean Ambrose or Chris Hero won't register with the casuals.


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> No one would know who Bobby Roode is. It would have to be someone that the fans are familiar with, like Sting, Goldberg or a returning Jeff Hardy, someone like that. A Dean Ambrose or Chris Hero won't register with the casuals.


The problem with using a guy like Goldberg or Sting is that they're all over the hill and giving them a big return reeks of desperation. Surely it's high time we stopped trying to rekindle the 'good old days' and put our faith in the younger generation.

Give a new guy a good enough debut and you'll _make_ people care about him soon enough.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Commodus said:


> The problem with using a guy like Goldberg or Sting is that they're all over the hill and giving them a big return reeks of desperation.


You mean like bringing back The Rock to get the biggest Wrestlemania ever? WWE have been in desperation mode for awhile now. If it's not The Rock coming back, it's Jericho, or Austin or The Undertaker. WWE is doing nothing but living in the past right now. It's cause the guys from yesteryear were stars that people gave a fuck about. The Heath Slater Vs. Random Legend leading up to RAW 1,000 was better than anything else going on. I know I care more about Sid or Vader, even to this day, than most of the current roster. Vince coming back isn't surprising as he, himself, is a star from the past. We have had Brock Lesnar, Shawn Michaels, Triple H, The Undertaker, Mick Foley...it's not going to stop. They'll build to Austin/Punk too & we'll all eat it up. It's nothing but old stars because there aren't any new stars.

The problem is what happens when they don't have an old star to sell Wrestlemania for them? Undertaker can't continue the streak forever. Austin & the Rock can't come back forever. What happens when they have to sell the show off of current stars only, not with HBK, HHH or other guys as "co-main event?"


----------



## buriedcompass (Aug 29, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> Look at the company's pushed main star of Raw as spouted in said article: AJ Lee. No wonder they get their lowest ratings in 15 years. Them 18-30 year olds realizing Raw has become a tween Nickolodeon show starring the appropriate mediocre female performer for said role. Maybe they can bring in the cast of iCarly or some other bullshit to play Team Steph's ultimate vision of WWE. Idiots.


your signature makes me want to jump off a bridge. comparing luna vachon to the rock in terms of 'moving on to other things'? the rock was pushed to the moon and enjoyed a long run on top, and then he left for hollywood without properly giving back to the company. brock lesnar is a a disrespectful asshole who left on bad terms and he also was pushed to the moon and never properly gave back to the company. working on top for years with other big names is not 'giving back', the rock and brock lesnar are ungrateful people who have disrespected the wwe, their roster, and the business as a whole for not doing the right thing and giving back. and look at the two of them, popping back in every now and again to pick up a massive check and push hardworking and deserving new stars down the card. i know this is off-topic but i could barely contain myself after reading your signature. what a load of bullshit.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

When will people learn nothing of note will happen until Linda loses again. Remember how in 2010 how everything was cookie cutting hot garbage and then they turned their product edgier until May of this year when Linda said she was running again. 

Trust me guys when Linda loses again expect something edgy to happen again.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ When will Linda learn that as long as her last name is McMahon, she ain't winning JACK....


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

moonmop said:


> To shake things up, Vince will announce he's rehired Vince Russo.
> 
> In his first act he's booked a flaming table, tag titles on a pole match between Team Hell No and Team Rhodes Scholar. And the main event will be a lumberjack cage match between CM Punk and Ryback.
> 
> ...


That show would give me reason, to watch the show on YouTube.That is why in one aspect Russo was awesome even though, he had some awful ideas at times at least it was entertaining and stuff would happen.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

buriedcompass said:


> your signature makes me want to jump off a bridge. comparing luna vachon to the rock in terms of 'moving on to other things'? the rock was pushed to the moon and enjoyed a long run on top, and then he left for hollywood without properly giving back to the company. brock lesnar is a a disrespectful asshole who left on bad terms and he also was pushed to the moon and never properly gave back to the company. working on top for years with other big names is not 'giving back', the rock and brock lesnar are ungrateful people who have disrespected the wwe, their roster, and the business as a whole for not doing the right thing and giving back. and look at the two of them, popping back in every now and again to pick up a massive check and push hardworking and deserving new stars down the card. i know this is off-topic but i could barely contain myself after reading your signature. what a load of bullshit.


And your post makes me want to jump off a bridge. Are we still not over with this Rock left for Hollywood BS? He was pushed to the moon and he paid his company everything back and entertained the fans. He contributed a lot to the Attitude Era, he did the impossible and was successful in replacing Stone Cold in the Attitude Era late 99-2000, he put over guys like Brock Lesnar, Goldberg and even the freakin Gregory Helms before leaving for Hollywood.
Brock Lesnar enjoyed wrestling but he was not lucky with the travelling. Was it wrong for him to leaving? No, if someone is not happy he should quit whatever it is. Should he stayed and get depressed and end one day like Mike Awesome and Chris Kanyon?
I'd rather have a monster 2002-2003 with great matches against guys like Kurt angle, The Undertaker and The Rock than some guy who is not motivated and watch matches like against Goldberg.
Boo hoo Brock & Rock disrespect the business by bringing old fans back and publicity to WWE, they disrespect the roster by pushing them down the card. The Rock wrestled only once this year and Lesnar only twice so how come that the poor guys held down by the evil Brock & Rock like Swagger, McIntyre, Usos, Kofi, R-Truth, Gabriel, Sin Cara, Hunico, DiBiase or Kidd are not main eventing PPVs?
And these two guys are so bad by returning only for the paycheck, I guess you come every morning to work not because of the paycheck and you would have no problems to work 5-6 months without pay.
And you call other posts bullshit after posting this?


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

jimboystar24 said:


> For those saying "It's probably going to be stupid", do not watch it. Screw the "I'm just watching it for hope" stuff for just ONE WEEK.
> 
> By not watching Raw this week, you can help make a difference that may not come up again for another month. This is the most important Raw to not watch this year.
> 
> ...


Agree with everything you have said, I don't watch the shows either and that is for two reasons.
1.I live in the UK and start College at 9am, I am not going to waste my sleep watching something that is awful.
2.I know watching the shows live are a waste of time, instead I only watch the best bits on YouTube.

I find people watching the shows only to hate on it, and say that Raw is awful every week stupid if you hate why watch it simple.
Not watching this show is important I agree with you on that.As by not watching this week's Raw, WWE might finally do something and change the direction that company is going. The reason is if people don't watch this show on Monday Night, the have to do something to change the product for the better and make the shows more entertaining.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> You mean like bringing back The Rock to get the biggest Wrestlemania ever? WWE have been in desperation mode for awhile now. If it's not The Rock coming back, it's Jericho, or Austin or The Undertaker. WWE is doing nothing but living in the past right now. It's cause the guys from yesteryear were stars that people gave a fuck about. The Heath Slater Vs. Random Legend leading up to RAW 1,000 was better than anything else going on. I know I care more about Sid or Vader, even to this day, than most of the current roster. Vince coming back isn't surprising as he, himself, is a star from the past. We have had Brock Lesnar, Shawn Michaels, Triple H, The Undertaker, Mick Foley...it's not going to stop. They'll build to Austin/Punk too & we'll all eat it up. It's nothing but old stars because there aren't any new stars.
> 
> The problem is what happens when they don't have an old star to sell Wrestlemania for them? Undertaker can't continue the streak forever. Austin & the Rock can't come back forever. What happens when they have to sell the show off of current stars only, not with HBK, HHH or other guys as "co-main event?"


They're gonna need to do something out of the box again like the shoot promo. That, or they're gonna need to become RAW again. I am not sure how troubled the WWE is, but it seems like they don't have faith in their own stars anymore. 2 Stars were (and I say this a lot) made big time in 2011 Sheamus and CM punk, heck, even Ryder became something big, but the ball always seems to stop rolling and we end up back to our mega draws, Cena, Orton, and HHH. WWE is now putting a lot of weight on Punk, because of all the star power that was built up in 2011 during the MITB fiasco, Punk's stayed strong up until now. Sheamus's star power has died down immensely due to some pretty HORRIBLE shitty booking. 

Let's not forget Show is lugging his horrible weight around ruining new stars at any given time.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I think that people are getting overblown with this. Just watch or not watch but until then wait and see what happens. Stop over thinking it. History has proven this year that every time Vince has shown up, it has mostly been about the General Manager position. A position that they need to take away from TV in my opinion. Maybe Vince will say something that will shake things up or maybe it will just be him speaking in a segment with Punk/heyman, who knows.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Knowing WWE Vince will come out and say something like the ratings are low and its time for... then " look in my eyes" CM Punk comes out and says something about respect Vince says " If you don't face Cena at HIAC then YOURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR FIYARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRED!!!!" Punk then beats up on Vince than :cena comes out and makes the save.

Knowing creative logic Vince would make :cornette or :steiner2 GM of Raw.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Korvin said:


> Just watch or not watch but until then wait and see what happens. Stop over thinking it.


Well that's no fun. I like things like this because then people can joke around or give decent guesses. It makes for conversation which is what forums are all about anyway.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

I always wondered how these guys on USA Network know how many ppl were watching RAW?? I HAVE NO IDEA,becouse I download every show a day after(i live in EU)


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

McMahon in his usual panic mode after a disaster rating. When there are no guys available to bring interest, he always put himself in that position. I doubt this is going to be as effective as the last time he returned. I love watching Vince the performer either way but this is done as a desperate tactic. One thing, it shows that Vince is realistic and knows how worthless his roster is when all the legit stars aren't there. Hopefully he does a promo like he did in June 2002, "time to shake things up again", while announcing that RAW is going back to 2 hours.

It's pretty obvious that RAW is going to be up from the 2.5 last week, so Cena comes back and they can pretend that he made a difference. They should have done the Vince announcement on TV. Probably a 2.8. Time to bring back the "RASSLIN' GOD!" :flair3 and give him a 20 minutes talk show at 9pm every week. Put Nash there and Leno and Kimmel are getting fired after 2 months.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

all those jobbers can never draw a dime

bring back some PROVEN talent to bail the company out


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

McMahon comes out, usual "I'M VINCE MCMAHON DAMNIT" speech. He then addresses the AJ situation, half way into it Punk/Heyman come out. Punk gives the ol' respect promo, says McMahon has no respect for him. McMahon SWERVES!!111!! him by saying that now he respects what Punk has accomplished and is proud of what he's become. Punk's taken back by this, like all :O . McMahon then brings up HIAC, says he needs his main event to be Punk/Cena, but has a proposition to tempt punk.
If Punk wins, Heyman becomes the new GM. If Cena wins, AJ stays as GM.
Also for the WWE title. BUTWHOCARESABOUTTHAT.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Like the idea of Vince getting behind Punk tbh.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Apex said:


> McMahon comes out, usual "I'M VINCE MCMAHON DAMNIT" speech. He then addresses the AJ situation, half way into it Punk/Heyman come out. Punk gives the ol' respect promo, says McMahon has no respect for him. McMahon SWERVES!!111!! him by saying that now he respects what Punk has accomplished and is proud of what he's become. Punk's taken back by this, like all :O . McMahon then brings up HIAC, says he needs his main event to be Punk/Cena, but has a proposition to tempt punk.
> If Punk wins, Heyman becomes the new GM. If Cena wins, AJ stays as GM.
> Also for the WWE title. BUTWHOCARESABOUTTHAT.


thats funny.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Apex said:


> McMahon comes out, usual "I'M VINCE MCMAHON DAMNIT" speech. He then addresses the AJ situation, half way into it Punk/Heyman come out. Punk gives the ol' respect promo, says McMahon has no respect for him. McMahon SWERVES!!111!! him by saying that now he respects what Punk has accomplished and is proud of what he's become. Punk's taken back by this, like all :O . McMahon then brings up HIAC, says he needs his main event to be Punk/Cena, but has a proposition to tempt punk.
> If Punk wins, Heyman becomes the new GM. If Cena wins, AJ stays as GM.
> Also for the WWE title. BUTWHOCARESABOUTTHAT.


Another WWE PPV main event centered around AJ.

You may be joking...but I can see it. This is 2012 Vince we're talking about.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Vince must be into this young girl fetish now

tends to happen as you grow older


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

It was a serious idea, it's something that I can see happening. I would love it to happen if it meant Heyman became GM.


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

moonmop said:


> Another WWE PPV main event centered around AJ.
> 
> You may be joking...but I can see it. This is 2012 Vince we're talking about.


No Way Out and MITB?

Its obvious Vincent has a hard on for the girl. I don't blame him either.

He just using her the wrong way.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

I just see him being there just to remind people of the Punk incident at MITB last year and the whole contract re-negotiation and stuff, and then say that just like at Money in the Bank in 2011, Cena vs Punk for WWE title,and if Cena loses to Punk, then Cena is fired.


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

So both Cena and Vince will be there?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh God if they do the "if punk wins heymans gm" thing then it'll be so obviously boring. someones gonna interfere to give punk the win.


----------



## Skiie (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm going to :mark: so hard if Vince fires Booker T and AJ and puts Heyman as the GM.

Another thing; usually all McMahon appearances end up in him 'going to the hospital on a strecher' lets see if this one is any different..


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

i just hope he does a game changer, not some lame thing

my predicton he makes cena/punk HITC and if punk wins heyman is gm, cena wins aj stays gm, LAME BORING

he needs to come out and shake things up and make some serious changes, right at the top the show fire aj and make somebody else on the spot gm, don't wait, there needs to be a game changer tomorrow night, a good one


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

This weirdly sounds like something that will happen backstage IRL too.

I think AJ Lee's getting fired for suresies. Give her like a month holiday then have her come back wrestle, she had a good run IMO.


----------



## Slaytallica (Sep 28, 2012)

Commodus said:


> Give a new guy a good enough debut and you'll _make_ people care about him soon enough.


*This IS what they a trying to do, with Ryback, but people are shitting on him anyways.. (He's still over in the general public though, but for how long, I can't say)*


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

Slaytallica said:


> *This IS what they a trying to do, with Ryback, but people are shitting on him anyways.. (He's still over in the general public though, but for how long, I can't say)*


I agree. And I think the only thing Ryback needs is a definitive gimmick. Like the Ultimate Warrior, he should be absolutely barmy and make _zero_ sense when he does a promo.
Why? Because his character legitimately thinks he's from the future.

Plus, people are sick of the same old boring interviews. It would be cool to have a guy who's completely random and incomprehensible.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Ryback is already sort of like that. He seems to have some kind of caveman intellect gimmick, where he only says a few word at a time. Sometimes just one word.

Like he'll yell "stupid!", and sound like a caveman in the ring (have seen him do it like 3 times now), or does the "feed me more" thing, or will say, "you're done", "finish it", etc. Usually doesn't say much.

I kinda like it. A guy you can't reason with. He does need to increase his arsenal a bit in the ring though, and work damage a little better.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

If he's there solely to put over Punk and Ryback then it's a colossal waste of time. Needs to be an announcement that affects the whole roster. I hope leads to the end of supershows and no longer having to see Big Show, Orton, Sheamus and Del Rio or any Smackdown talents on RAW. The Supershow concept and RAW being 3 hours. has killed Smackdown and killed the midcard.

Believe it or not those two factors have more of a negative effect on the product than bad booking.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> I hope leads to the end of supershows and no longer having to see Big Show, Orton, Sheamus and Del Rio or any Smackdown talents on RAW.


That could be possible.. I mean.. it's about the ratings right? 
Sounds even smarter than make a match about who is the next GM or a debut out of nowhere. (Of course I wouldn't complain xD) 
Hm, but we'll see tomorrow.  I'm excited.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Vince McMahon is here to shake up the ratings and bring it back up. Can't wait to see what this man will do on Raw. A.J Lee's job might be in jeopardy. Knowing Vince, things are about to get hot and pop'n.


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

good. I've missed mr. mcmahon. He needs to be the new raw gm


----------



## theidealstranger (Jul 6, 2012)

Clique said:


> Lowest ratings in 15 years? Mr. McMahon coming to save the day! :vince3


I wish it was Mr. Mcmahon coming and saying "You're Fired!" and not Vince Mcmahon, the CEO guy thanking the fans and workers and reporting on finance.


----------



## fraze316 (Jan 30, 2011)

Its time for Vince to step aside and let Triple H and Steph take over the company. I have great respect for him for what he has done for this industry but he has lost touch with reality.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> Oh God if they do the "if punk wins heymans gm" thing then it'll be so obviously boring. someones gonna interfere to give punk the win.


aka Lesnar


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

I really don't get all the "excitement" about Vinny Mac, let's remember this isn't 98, there is NO Stone Cold, this isn't 99 there isn't an Undertaker, this isn't 2005 there is NO ruthless aggression. Heck it's not even 2011 with a red hot CM Punk.

This is 2012

More importantly it will be Oct 8th 2012, with just under 30 or so days till the American election. Does anybody realistically think Vince on Raw will REALLY mean anything an or risk anything just a few weeks away from Linda's big day?

Heck I would be really impressed if Vince just came out and basically informed the "WWE Universe" God I hate that term, anyways I wish he would just come clean and say for the next four or so weeks the WWE will be so clean you could eat off it.

Yep just good clean American fun for the next few weeks, Brodus Clay *dancing with potential voters children*, the Divas showing how much Linda supports women's rights, the S*TAND UP for WWE* will be mention in EVERY promo, Sheamus will smile and talk about how he and Ronald McDonald over came bullying to *BE A STAR* and finally John Cena...well Superman will save the day and just smile every hour on the hour with the WWE Title and remind everyone to *RISE ABOVE CANCER* and that he has granted the M*OST MAKE A WISH EVER.*

All nice and clean until election night, then have Vince come back on TV and say what REALLY going to happen the next four or so years.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

its just gonna end with somebody shocked that they harmed Vince :shocked:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*Hope something interesting happen but i know that it won't.*_


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

mblonde09 said:


> It's probably going to Punk asking for Vince to call him the BITW... and hopefully they pull a swerve and have Vince tell him he is. However in reality, Punk will probably end up threatening Vince, "*feed me 'roids*" will come out to make the save, or if not Cena will come out make the save, and spew his usual bullshit.


this is exactly what will happen

and that name cracks me up :lmao


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't understand how but Vince is a draw so I guess this makes sense. He'll come out, not say anything too important, and the crowd will still eat it up regardless. Hopefully we don't get a terrible, awkward, forced promo between McMahon and Cena but I'm sure that it'll happen at the top of one of the hours.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

The biggest problem, is that they will attribute this all down to Cena not being there when we all know it was due to the huge football game and controversy.

So this Monday, Cena and Vince on show, ratings go up, and they assume its Cena that is drawing and Punk not.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

James1o1o said:


> The biggest problem, is that they will attribute this all down to Cena not being there when we all know it was due to the huge football game and controversy.
> 
> So this Monday, Cena and Vince on show, ratings go up, and they assume its Cena that is drawing and Punk not.


If that's the way they think they better build someone now. Cena won't live forever... and so the WWE if they don't do something about it.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Whoever said it's going to be the AJ vs Heyman for GM angle nailed it. Pretty obvious. Punk will probably do the BITW thing too. Says if he loses Punks fired, Punk wins and Heyman is GM. Lesnar interferes, Punk wins and that new stable carries the show for a while. Everyone wins. Except AJ, the slut.


----------



## Brogue Kick (Oct 4, 2012)

just as long Vickie doesn't become new GM. And the beautiful AJ is free like a bird from this position. It doesn't matter to me what else Vincent does.


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

Given how epic the Ryback/Punk confrontation was last week, they need to keep Punk focused on that, not have him interact with Vince.
It's far more interesting than his feud with Cena, because Ryback is a face you can actually get behind. Someone who doesn't pander to the crowd, he just fucking destroys people. An old school kind of wrestler against a more manipulative, chatty heel. I think it's been really well done so far.

I'd love it if Vince uses his appearance to help put over a new wrestler, like Sandow.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> Whoever said it's going to be the AJ vs Heyman for GM angle nailed it. Pretty obvious. Punk will probably do the BITW thing too. Says if he loses Punks fired, Punk wins and Heyman is GM. Lesnar interferes, Punk wins and that new stable carries the show for a while. Everyone wins. Except AJ, the slut.



Except that Paul Heyman isn't the only person who is after AJ's GM position or has everyone forgot that Vickie Guerrero is also after the Raw GM position as well. So I can't see a if "Punk wins Heyman gets the GM position" stipulation, with Vickie Guerrero in the mix as well. Besides, with Cena banged up and unable to do too much physically there's not much they can do with this feud. So the announcement of the Cena/Punk match may not even take place until the last Raw before Hell in a Cell and they still have 3 weeks to stretch things out a bit with legends trying to convince Punk to accept Cena's challenge.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

James1o1o said:


> The biggest problem, is that they will attribute this all down to Cena not being there when we all know it was due to the huge football game and controversy.
> 
> So this Monday, Cena and Vince on show, ratings go up, and they assume its Cena that is drawing and Punk not.


What was the controversy, out of curiosity?


----------



## Stevo1078 (Jul 28, 2012)

3 Hours of Vince spanking Stephanie for that shithole the wwe calls "Creative"


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Commodus said:


> Given how epic the Ryback/Punk confrontation was last week, they need to keep Punk focused on that, not have him interact with Vince.
> It's far more interesting than his feud with Cena, because Ryback is a face you can actually get behind. Someone who doesn't pander to the crowd, he just fucking destroys people. An old school kind of wrestler against a more manipulative, chatty heel. I think it's been really well done so far.
> 
> I'd love it if Vince uses his appearance to help put over a new wrestler, like Sandow.


Personally I see nothing Ryback brings better than Cena. I can't imagine he'll have half as good of a match with Punk as Cena will, and a wrestler that's not talking, for whatever reason, will always have a completely flat character. No depth whatsoever.

I'm no Cena fan, but at least he shows qualities on a regular basis.


----------



## buriedcompass (Aug 29, 2012)

DualShock said:


> And your post makes me want to jump off a bridge. Are we still not over with this Rock left for Hollywood BS? He was pushed to the moon and he paid his company everything back and entertained the fans. He contributed a lot to the Attitude Era, he did the impossible and was successful in replacing Stone Cold in the Attitude Era late 99-2000, he put over guys like Brock Lesnar, Goldberg and even the freakin Gregory Helms before leaving for Hollywood.
> Brock Lesnar enjoyed wrestling but he was not lucky with the travelling. Was it wrong for him to leaving? No, if someone is not happy he should quit whatever it is. Should he stayed and get depressed and end one day like Mike Awesome and Chris Kanyon?
> I'd rather have a monster 2002-2003 with great matches against guys like Kurt angle, The Undertaker and The Rock than some guy who is not motivated and watch matches like against Goldberg.
> Boo hoo Brock & Rock disrespect the business by bringing old fans back and publicity to WWE, they disrespect the roster by pushing them down the card. The Rock wrestled only once this year and Lesnar only twice so how come that the poor guys held down by the evil Brock & Rock like Swagger, McIntyre, Usos, Kofi, R-Truth, Gabriel, Sin Cara, Hunico, DiBiase or Kidd are not main eventing PPVs?
> ...


There's clearly no reasoning with you. the rock came in and was pushed from day one. yes, he was(and is) immensely talented and deserves a lot of credit, but look how long he was pushed on top compared to the time he was putting over a goldberg or lesnar. it's extremely lopsided. lesnar is the same story, though i personally believe the rock has a much deeper connection and genuine like of the business. you're getting caught up in the noise of the argument. 'the rock went to hollywood!' and 'brock went to ufc!' - i don't care if the rock moved to colorado and opened a pet supply store and lesnar went on to work for nasa and fly the first manned mission to mars - the point is that they both became huge stars in wwe, were put over in every conceivable way, made ridiculous money, and then left without properly giving back. 

look at shawn michaels for example, here is arguably(and in my opinion, it's not even an argument) the best worker in the history of the business and he came back after getting his back and his mind right and did what? he gave back for eight fucking years. no one can argue that hbk didn't make or make better jericho, angle, benoit, cena, etc. yes, he won matches and titles, but he lost matches and lost titles and helped to get over younger guys and further establish the already over guys. if the greatest of all time can give back like that, the rock and certainly brock lesnar can, too.

and what enabled rock and brock to move on to hollywood and ufc respectively? wrestling. now, is it possible that the rock could have broken into movies and tv without wrestling? sure. he's a good-looking, well-spoken guy, but there is a strong argument that it would have taken him years upon years to ever get the kind of roles he has gotten, if he ever did, without his success in wwe. as for brock, the same goes for him - could he have made it to the ufc without his exposure and success in wrestling? definitely. brock is a legitimate athlete with high accolades, but he would have had to start from square one and probably had a dozen fights before ufc ever gave him an opportunity - and no one can argue that brock's road to ufc was much easier and shorter because of the name he built in wwe.

listen, i don't hate on either man for leaving and doing what they wanted to do and i don't even care what their reasons for leaving are. all i'm arguing is that both of them left before they properly gave back and it leaves a bad taste in my mouth and wrestlers in wwe and abroad, to see two guys who were made in wwe leave without giving back the right way and to pop in to take the main event of wrestlemania or summerslam, or to get the big paycheck when there are others in the company who busted their ass for years to earn the same. yes, the rock returning helped ratings, but wrestlemania would have still done well with punk and jericho main eventing(and in my opinion they should have) and summerslam could have done without lesnar/HHH. and let's not forget the well-known heat between lesnar and undertaker. the undertaker is well-regarded and respected in the business and if he had a problem with the way lesnar left then that makes a pretty good case in itself. 

i doubt my argument will sway your stance, but i hope it clears the air in you thinking that i hate on them because they moved on. i'm just upset that they moved on without giving back properly.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

He better fire AJ


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I hope this has to do with Vince's next attempt to bury D Bry.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I look forward to this. It's always good to see Vince on TV, no matter what the role.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Maybe Vince is gonna re create the limo exposion storyline to get Raw good again


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

Evil Peter said:


> Personally I see nothing Ryback brings better than Cena. I can't imagine he'll have half as good of a match with Punk as Cena will, and a wrestler that's not talking, for whatever reason, will always have a completely flat character. No depth whatsoever.
> 
> I'm no Cena fan, but at least he shows qualities on a regular basis.


I don't dislike Cena. I really don't.
But can't you see how trite it all is when he's constantly trotted out as the number one contender because they don't want to push anyone else?

It's almost as bad as The Big Show and his constant heel turns, it's constant repetition.

Ryback is a breath of fresh air and has a style about him that makes you take him seriously. Cena can't be respected in the same way as guys like Punk for one simple reason - his character revolves around being over emotional and needy.

The Cena character _needs_ to be loved. That's why he keeps reminding people that he's "*HERE - EVERY - WEEK!*" and is basically one tub of lube away from giving the entire audience a collective handjob.
No one respects his character, even if they admire his dedication to the job. They _tell_ us he's the guy we should cheer, but he comes across as a pathetic, fragile suicidal teenage girl who wants to kill herself because people keep mocking her weight.

Ryback comes across like a _man_.

There's a massive difference between the two.


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

Frost99 said:


> I really don't get all the "excitement" about Vinny Mac, let's remember this isn't 98, there is NO Stone Cold, this isn't 99 there isn't an Undertaker, this isn't 2005 there is NO ruthless aggression. Heck it's not even 2011 with a red hot CM Punk.
> 
> This is 2012


At least we can agree it's not Raw during the Carlito and Chris Masters in the main event years.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Vince is going to force Punk to face Cena at HIAC and so Punk will GTS Vince to end the show. We will then be subjected to 100 recaps of it leading up to HIAC.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

adamheadtrip said:


> At least we can agree it's not Raw during the Carlito and Chris Masters in the main event years.


Those were much better times than today.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

ThePhenomRises said:


> What was the controversy, out of curiosity?


One referee gave a touchdown and the other called time. It blatantly wasn't a touchdown anyway cos the opposing guy in yellow caught the ball and it didn't go down. Even after checking the replay they still called a touch down.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

He's going to unveil a "Kiss my Helmet Club" for the WWE girls to curb CM Punk's influence in the Divas Locker room. Calling it.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Vince is going to strut and skip to the ring. Go, "The WWE wouldn't be here without the WWE universe!" and leave.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Mister Excitement said:


> Vince is going to force Punk to face Cena at HIAC and so Punk will GTS Vince to end the show. We will then be subjected to 100 recaps of it leading up to HIAC.


I see that happening, but can you imagine Vince reminding Punk of what he was ranting about last year, and how nothing's changed since then? That would sure be another F you to Punk marks.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

looking forward to punk vince promo


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I see that happening, but can you imagine Vince reminding Punk of what he was ranting about last year, and how nothing's changed since then? That would sure be another F you to Punk marks.




I wouldn't be surprised if he did say something like that.


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

holt_hogan said:


> One referee gave a touchdown and the other called time. It blatantly wasn't a touchdown anyway cos the opposing guy in yellow caught the ball and it didn't go down. Even after checking the replay they still called a touch down.


Still fuming over this, gdammit. Thank god the old refs are back.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

adamheadtrip said:


> At least we can agree it's not Raw during the Carlito and Chris Masters in the main event years.


But who was also in the main event with them?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)




----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

will94 said:


>


i'd mark if he buries us like that :mark:


----------

